# Fishcakes made with fresh trout



## MikeNFL (Aug 21, 2011)

My friend and I came up with a way to not waste the meat after filleting the fish we catch. He came up with a fish cakes recipe using trout left over after taking a fillet from each side. We used to throw away the fish carcass. but now, using this technique and recipe, come up with 5 or 6 extra entree meals per summer. I just posted the recipe with pictures and it is quite tasty. It also incorporates may items from the garden. Its too long with the pictures to post here. I have read a lot here before and really like this site and forums. 
Let me know what you think and any ideas to make them better. 
Thanks.
Mike


----------



## Timothy (Aug 22, 2011)

MikeNFL said:


> I just posted the recipe with pictures...


 
Where did you post the recipe and pics? Link???


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 22, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Where did you post the recipe and pics? Link???



I was wondering too! Just didn't mention anything, I thought I might be the only one that didn't see the recipe post lol!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Leftover trout makes awesome soup.


----------



## MikeNFL (Aug 22, 2011)

*fishcakes*

Thanks for the replays. They took off my link. If interested you can PM and I will send you my link. I don't make money and my website is for fishing and related topics with friends, so I thought it would be ok. I also enjoy cooking too. 
Another Question: if anyone has a good way to smoke trout I would like to hear about that as well. I have never done it and have a new kamado smoker / grill. 
Thanks.
Mike...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 22, 2011)

First, I looked at the recipe and pics and I don't think it's too long to post on here. I've seen some that were about the same length and it's a really good recipe with wonderful pictures. I'd say post it.

Second, for those looking for a way to his blog you can find it on his profile page under the contact tab. Currently the recipe is the top post. 

Mike, I think you can put the blog address in your signature also, since it's a non-profit blog. I'm not sure why the link was removed from your post but if you email or pm one of the mods I'm sure they can give you more details about what is and isn't allowed.


----------



## MikeNFL (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes. I can put my blog name in my signature. Thank you, and the moderator provided great help also. I apologize to all for distracting my message and recipe by having to figure this out during the thread.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 23, 2011)

MikeNFL said:
			
		

> Yes. I can put my blog name in my signature. Thank you, and the moderator provided great help also. I apologize to all for distracting my message and recipe by having to figure this out during the thread.



We all start somewhere. It's all good.


----------



## spork (Aug 23, 2011)

And it just gets better, if you continue to give and take here at DC, Mike.

I've fried a basket of fish crackers, with fiery Thai & cool Ranch dip, for my basketball pals, too.  Shredded smoked trout in cream cheese, plus aromatic herbs also makes for good chip dip.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow Mike!!  Those fish cakes sound and look deeeeeeelectable !!

Thanks for sharing, and welcome to DC. Hope you stick around because you'll like it here....good food, good folks and good fun.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 24, 2011)

Mike the fish cakes will be made, but that Halibut (jews fish) I would give up various dangly  parts of my anatomy to catch one like that.
Halibut is my favorite sea fish.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice! Great pictures and instructions.
Thank you.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 24, 2011)

Fly fishing for trout is one of the few outdoor activities I indulge in. That's why, in my own narrow-minded way, I cringe at the thought of breading a fish that is flavorful and at its best when simply broiled with butter and lemon.

A light sprinkling with seasoned cornmeal is marginally acceptable, but covering the skin with "glop" instead of heating it to crispy perfection seems a sacrilege! 

But this is the opinion from someone who is an old fashioned traditionalist.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 24, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Fly fishing for trout is one of the few outdoor activities I indulge in. That's why, in my own narrow-minded way, I cringe at the thought of breading a fish that is flavorful and at its best when simply broiled with butter and lemon.
> 
> A light sprinkling with seasoned cornmeal is marginally acceptable, but covering the skin with "glop" instead of heating it to crispy perfection seems a sacrilege!
> 
> But this is the opinion from someone who is an old fashioned traditionalist.


 
The recipe I looked at was showing a way to use up the extra meat left on the bones after filleting the fish, which I believe was a lake trout. I whole heartedly agree not to make a patty out of the whole fish, unless of course you really like fish patties


----------



## spork (Aug 24, 2011)

I would add that, just like ribs, there's a lot of good tasty fish fat in the meat still attached to the bones.  A shame to discard.  Well worth cooking and scraping off a large fish, but not much worth the effort for smaller catches.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 24, 2011)

spork said:


> I would add that, just like ribs, there's a lot of good tasty fish fat in the meat still attached to the bones. A shame to discard. Well worth cooking and scraping off a large fish, but not much worth the effort for smaller catches.


 
There is a fish called a "Sailor's Choice" in Florida that is small, (usually about a half pound), and the meat is very white and sweet. Too small to fillet, but I've learned to poach them whole, (after cleaning), and then just lift the bones and skin out after draining the poaching liquid, (half water, half milk). The only thing left in the pan is the meat. Then I make soup, stew or patties out of the meat. Delicious!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 25, 2011)

Timothy next to Garcia's fish market on the river in Miami this is my next fav place to buy fish


----------



## Timothy (Aug 25, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Timothy next to Garcia's fish market on the river in Miami this is my next fav place to buy fishView attachment 11914


I'll have to shop a bit closer to home. I'd love to go down there to catch some fish though. With some bait, it would take about 5 minutes to catch a fish in that area. I love Florida!


----------

